# You die tomorrow, what song's playing at your funeral?



## rekcerW (May 6, 2020)

Maybe a little dark, sure, but fuck it.

I fucking love Dispatch, so for sure


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## BrightEyedDeviants (May 15, 2020)

The first song I have a memory of


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Vesper2112 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)

Wait I got one better.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 20, 2020)

Watermelon Sugar


----------



## Xitheon (May 20, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 20, 2020)

_Death is nothing at all.
It does not count.
I have only slipped away into the next room.
Nothing has happened.

Everything remains exactly as it was.
I am I, and you are you,
and the old life that we lived so fondly together is untouched, unchanged.
Whatever we were to each other, that we are still.

Call me by the old familiar name.
Speak of me in the easy way which you always used.
Put no difference into your tone.
Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow.

Laugh as we always laughed at the little jokes that we enjoyed together.
Play, smile, think of me, pray for me.
Let my name be ever the household word that it always was.
Let it be spoken without an effort, without the ghost of a shadow upon it.

Life means all that it ever meant.
It is the same as it ever was.
There is absolute and unbroken continuity.
What is this death but a negligible accident?

Why should I be out of mind because I am out of sight?
I am but waiting for you, for an interval,
somewhere very near,
just round the corner.

All is well.
Nothing is hurt; nothing is lost.
One brief moment and all will be as it was before.
How we shall laugh at the trouble of parting when we meet again!_


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 23, 2020)

Probably this because I would want people to go on happily without me. Therefore the flute verson of the life theme from Prometheus and Alien Covenant


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Deathless (May 24, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

Deathless said:


>


Irony!~


----------



## VeeStars (May 24, 2020)

*does a shameless meme*


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> *does a shameless meme*


NO U!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 27, 2020)

I will be remembered De Santa Style.


----------



## JacobC (Jun 18, 2020)

If I actually got to pick, I'd choose Life is Beautiful by Sixx:A.M.

It carries the message I'd want to send. I've been an awful person for most of my life. I've driven everyone away from me. I've lived the life of a druggie. I've been homeless. I've hated people I didn't even know. Started arguments just for the sake of it. Left a trail of chaos, pain and destruction in my wake. I've done so many horrible things.

But, in the end, all of those things opened my eyes. I saw how horrible I was (and still am in some ways). I saw just how difficult and painful life can be. Opposites and how living on one side leaves you blind to the other.

On the day my grandmother passed, I swear that I finally really saw the colors of the world. She loved roses and crepe myrtles. I never paid them any mind but, on that day, I really stopped and looked at the rose bushes my grandpa planted for her. They were pink and white. Some only just budding and others in full bloom. I didn't break down in the church. I fought off the tears until I saw those flowers. They were beautiful, just like her. She took my sister and I in and did her best to raise us while our deadbeat dad slept all day and racked up debt for us. She had a beautiful heart of gold.

Every now and then, I stop to admire the beauty of the world because I know it can be gone in an instant. And, should there actually be anyone there to mourn my passing, I would hope that they didn't cry. I don't think I've done anything that would make me deserving of such a gathering, though. So, if I truly get what I said I wanted for years, there won't be anyone there to mourn me or cry. But, if by some miracle, I do somehow have friends and loved ones, I want them to celebrate. To reflect on fond memories and see with open eyes all the beauty around them that they might have glanced over before. The glitter of shinies, the colors cast upon clouds at sunset, those pretty little pink wildflowers that grow in summer and all the colors in the world around them.

Life is beautiful. It's just a shame that some of us have to learn this the hard way.

Life is Beautiful
By: Sixx:A.M.​
You can't quit until you try
You can't live until you die
You can't learn to tell the truth
Until you learn to lie

You can't breathe until you choke
You gotta laugh when you're the joke
There's nothing like a funeral to make you feel alive

Just open your eyes
Just open your eyes
And see that life is beautiful.
Will you swear on your life,
That no one will cry at my funeral?

I know some things that you don't
I've done things that you won't
There's nothing like a trail of blood to find your way back home

I was waiting for my hearse
What came next was so much worse
It took a funeral to make me feel alive

Just open your eyes
Just open your eyes
And see that life is beautiful.
Will you swear on your life,
That no one will cry at my funeral?

Alive...
Just open your eyes
Just open your eyes
And see that life is beautiful.
Will you swear on your life,
That no one will cry at my funeral?

Just open your eyes
Just open your eyes
And see that life is beautiful.
Will you swear on your life,
That no one will cry at my funeral?​


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 18, 2020)

Definitely this, so people who attend remember that they don't live forever and they have to make the most out of it.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 18, 2020)

Could start with this:





But overall, would be nice if peeps turned it into a big disco party with video game music and stuff:


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jun 18, 2020)

Hands down. Somber and emotional, yet sweet and uplifting at the same time. The composers did a great job here.


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 1, 2020)

Pop Goes The Weasel at a closed casket funeral.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

See y'all in hell !


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 2, 2020)

Always thought this would be a funny/sad song. Hey it was lots of fun buuut I'm dead now lol.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 2, 2020)

I believe there will be no one left for my funeral. Not that I have bad relationships or anything, it's just that I shall be the very last one that falls..... unless one person.

Nah, anyways, the music's here!


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 2, 2020)

_Ode to Fury, _by Miracle of Sound

I think it's a God of War song, but I'm not sure cuz I've never played the games.


----------



## zeroPony (Jul 3, 2020)

If you're interested in, here is translation. Just found it yesterday.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jul 3, 2020)

Akindofsquid said:


> _Ode to Fury, _by Miracle of Sound
> 
> I think it's a God of War song, but I'm not sure cuz I've never played the games.



Good to see another Miracle of Sound fan on the forums! 

I'm kind of torn having Miracle of Sound's 
Sovngarde Song and Malukah's I Follow The Moon


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 3, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> Good to see another Miracle of Sound fan on the forums!
> 
> I'm kind of torn having Miracle of Sound's
> Sovngarde Song and Malukah's I Follow The Moon



Oh, those are both good ones...


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

I wouldn't mind this, wouldn't mind this at all.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)

Definitely this:


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 4, 2021)

Maybe Afterlife Parade, by Afterlife Parade...


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

great, they discontinued the song i was going to use.

well i guess i can't die now.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2021)




----------



## kelliegator (May 10, 2021)




----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2021)

you know what... I stand by what I said when I was a weeeee teenager.


----------



## L.Rey (May 10, 2021)

Either this or Undertale, but An Ending sounds more like something that'd actually play at a funeral. Maybe, idk, both pretty uwu


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 17, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> great, they discontinued the song i was going to use.
> 
> well i guess i can't die now.


You've seem to have discovered the secret to immortality.


----------

